# ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fran Kornbacher!!!



## Soledad Medina

Para una traductora extraordinaria y un ser humano increíble va mi mensaje de felicitación.

Que disfrutes mucho de este día rodeada de todo lo que amas.  Y que cada nuevo día te traiga un rayo de esperanza.

¡Muchas felicidades!!!
Con mucho cariño
Soledad


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Muchas felicidades Fran, Espero nos sigas ayudando a todos y que ene ste tu día te la pases súper dúper bien, y pues ay te van las mañanitas (canción de cumpleaños) mexicanas.

Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el rey David
A las muchachas bonitas se las cantamos aquí
Hoy por ser día de tu santo te las cantamos a ti
Despierta mi bien despierta mira que ya amaneció
Ya las pajarillos cantan la luna ya se metió.
Que linda está lamañana en que vengoa saludarte 
Venimos todos con gusto y placer a felicitarte.
El día en que tu naciste nacieron todas las flores
Y en la pila del bautismo cantaron las ruiseñores
Ya viene amaneciendo ya la luz del día nos dio.
Levantarte de mañana mira que ya amaneció 

Otra vez felicidades y ¡¡¡¡¡sigue así!!!!!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Fran!!! 

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Como todos están muy cantadores... te cantaré una canción, es algo que todos los Tiggers (bueno, I'm the only one  ) hacemos en nuestros cumpleaños:*
*Enrollas tus manitas,*
*enrollas tu colita,*
*tuerces el resto y....*
*¡¡¡¡luv de luv de super rebotar!!!!* 
*F  E  L  I  Z      C  U  M  P  L  E  A  Ñ  O  S*


----------



## fran kornbacher

Muchisimas gracias a todos por sus deseos, casi me pongo a llorar, porque gente que ni conozco desean lo mejor para mi. Que Dios los bendiga a todos hoy y siempre y gracias por el continuo apoyo que nos ofrecemos entre si cada dia.

Los quiero mucho y ojala y algun dia nos lleguemos a conocer.

Take Care


----------



## Sparrow22

*Muy Feliz Cumple, Fran !!!!!, que tengas un día hermoso !!! *


----------



## fran kornbacher

Muchisimas gracias colega Sparrow

Take Care


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades Fran!
Ya en un rato te deberá estar llegando mi obsequio, pero los mensajeros comentaron que se les estaba haciendo difícil _ver_ tu domicilio... 

un abrazo,
Laura


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!


----------



## fran kornbacher

Gracias Laura y Like an Angel, Gracias Laura por los globos, en Venezuela les decimos bombas.  How cute! Gracias y feliz cumpleanos a ti Laura, Hoy es tu cumplanos tambien verdad? esta manana te mande un mensaje privado. Gracias a todos por acordarse de mi.

Take Care


----------



## Txiri

Feliz día y uno colmado de todo lo que desees en la vida.


----------

